# EHGH.TO



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone know why this one has floundered so much recently?
ENGH was around 80 this time last year. Now it's bumbling around 50-51.
It used to be a real star. What happened?


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

dubmac said:


> Does anyone know why this one has floundered so much recently?
> ENGH was around 80 this time last year. Now it's bumbling around 50-51.
> It used to be a real star. What happened?


Look back further and don't anchor on 2020. Expectations were driven up as their video service saw large uptick in users during lock downs (and now fading). And in general the WFH craze, tech run-up. Got ahead of itself.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

ok. thanks.


----------

